# Does our universe take refuge inside a black hole of another universe?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

This is a pretty newly born theory regarding the nature of the universe, other galaxies, black holes, and our own galaxy. It's a delicious theory, even if they prove it wrong 


~~~~~~~~~
WE COULD be living inside a black hole. This head-spinning idea is one cosmologist's conclusion based on a modification of Einstein's equations of general relativity that changes our picture of what happens at the core of a black hole.

In an analysis of the motion of particles entering a black hole, published in March, Nikodem Poplawski of Indiana University in Bloomington showed that inside each black hole there could exist another universe (Physics Letters B, DOI: 10.1016/j.physletb.2010.03.029). "Maybe the huge black holes at the centre of the Milky Way and other galaxies are bridges to different universes," Poplawski says. If that is correct - and it's a big "if" - there is nothing to rule out our universe itself being inside a black hole.

In Einstein's general relativity (GR), the insides of black holes are "singularities" - regions where the density of matter reaches infinity. Whether the singularity is an actual point of infinite density or just a mathematical inadequacy of GR is unclear, as the equations of GR break down inside black holes. Either way, the modified version of Einstein's equations used by Poplawski does away with the singularity altogether.

For his analysis, Poplawski turned to a variant of GR called the Einstein-Cartan-Kibble-Sciama (ECKS) theory of gravity. Unlike Einstein's equations, ECKS gravity takes account of the spin or angular momentum of elementary particles. Including the spin of matter makes it possible to calculate a property of the geometry of space-time called torsion.

When the density of matter reaches gargantuan proportions (more than about 1050 kilograms per cubic metre) inside a black hole, torsion manifests itself as a force that counters gravity. This prevents matter compressing indefinitely to reach infinite density, so there is no singularity. Instead, says Poplawski, matter rebounds and starts expanding again.

Now, in what is sure to be a controversial study, Poplawski has applied these ideas to model the behaviour of space-time inside a black hole the instant it starts rebounding (arxiv.org/abs/1007.0587). The scenario resembles what happens when you compress a spring: Poplawski has calculated that gravity initially overcomes torsion's repulsive force and keeps compressing matter, but eventually the repulsive force gets so strong that the matter stops collapsing and rebounds. Poplawski's calculations show that space-time inside the black hole expands to about 1.4 times its smallest size in as little as 10-46 seconds.

This staggeringly fast bounce-back, says Poplawski, could have been what led to the expanding universe we observe today.

How would we know if we are living inside a black hole? Well, a spinning black hole would have imparted some spin to the space-time inside it, and this should show up as a "preferred direction" in our universe, says Poplawski. Such a preferred direction would result in the violation of a property of space-time called Lorentz symmetry, which links space and time. It has been suggested that such a violation could be responsible for the observed oscillations of neutrinos from one type to another (Physical Review D, DOI: 10.1103/PhysRevD.74.105009).

If we are living inside a black hole, it would have imparted a 'special direction' to our universe
Sadly, there is no point in us looking for other universes inside black holes. As you approach a black hole, the increasing gravitational field makes time tick slower and slower. So, for an external observer, any new universe inside would form only after an infinite amount of time had elapsed.



Source


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

Step away from the bong, sir!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I think it's great 

And I don't even know where the bong is...


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I can say with all certainty that you don't exist.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Uh... this isn't that much of a leap of thought. The remote reaches of the observable universe are physically unreachable - they're outside of an event horizon that might have a different origin but is basically exactly the same as in a black hole, as I understand it.

A black hole, as we've defined it, is something much more specific, though.


----------



## anupprakash (Aug 1, 2010)

black hole has a huge gravity that it dosen't even let the light to escape from it....whenever an object enters an blackhole it just convert one form of energy to another...and there comes the concept of "gama ray" burst whenever an object enters through it...


----------



## Idont (Jul 31, 2010)

anupprakash said:


> black hole has a huge gravity that it dosen't even let the light to escape from it....whenever an object enters an blackhole it just convert one form of energy to another...and there comes the concept of "gama ray" burst whenever an object enters through it...


Gravitational singularity no cohere to following.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

anupprakash said:


> black hole has a huge gravity that it dosen't even let the light to escape from it....whenever an object enters an blackhole it just convert one form of energy to another...and there comes the concept of "gama ray" burst whenever an object enters through it...


Maybe our law of energy conservation exists because light cannot leave our black hole. This could be comforting, however, because when the sun dies we can find plenty of energy elsewhere, as long as we plan ahead and make it accessible/ convenient somehow. I propose we blow up the sun with the vast amounts of nuclear weapons we will have accumulated by then if things continue as they are to release ourselves from its gravitation before the supernova stage and somehow project ourselves into the gravitational field of another energy source or star. (I am assuming science has advanced greatly.) But currently the nearest star is an exorbitant distance away.... Just a thought haha. Or we could somehow harness the consuming energy of our black hole... But its limits must be unimaginably far away, and itself inside of another universe of staggering and debilitating proportions....also, humans will probably be so very different from us today. Interesting to think about. Even if the sun's death is in the far future I would feel guiltily responsible just ditching **** sapiens to find alternate energy under a deadline or to die out slowly. If I were in charge of a research facility or a government system, I would authorize research and problem solving and predictions on this issue immediately... Right after I solve class differences and world hunger, and our spike in resource usage in the last century, lessening amount of space, and overpopulation. Ugh the world has so many problems... At least a few are fun to think about.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

thewindlistens said:


> Uh... this isn't that much of a leap of thought. The remote reaches of the observable universe are physically unreachable - they're outside of an event horizon that might have a different origin but is basically exactly the same as in a black hole, as I understand it.
> 
> A black hole, as we've defined it, is something much more specific, though.


I want a human to somehow enter a black hole (getting there using time travel or impossibly fast vehicles or whatever) and communicate to earth, so we could better define it. Just kidding I just want to know what is inside a black hole. Would the person become nonexistent upon entrance, or survive for a bit once inside? I would be willing to travel into a black hole and warp out of existence. For science.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

Is that something like one of my turds finding its way into my next door neighbours toilet and up their arse

sorry I couldn’t resist


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

Popławski, a fellow Pole, does give us something to think about here. I love toying with these ideas, even if it's not true. It makes you think. I'm reminded of an ongoing dialogue you can find in some towns in the Dragon Age game series where some of the NPCs are talking about the possibility of being in a game basically. I remember something I read or heard one time about the possibility of us being extremely high-definition pixelated beings.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

All matter in the universe is getting further away.

If the universe were inside of a black hole, all matter would be getting closer together.


----------

